# 18650b Re Wraped



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (16/11/13)

So i hav these grey panny's ive been uaing for a while now. Problem is i got the wraping scratched down to the metal .. this was causing the mods to fire on its own...

Solution striped the wrappi g down to the metal .. cut a piece of plastic bag u get from the shoping stores .. not the thin pnp pakets ... wraped it around the batery and used a heat gun to shrink it .. next time ill use a pakage with beter design ... tested on the volt meter 4.1 volts.... in my kts and fireing like a dream.. lets hope it dont explode






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (16/11/13)

IMHO you're playing with fire. Throw out that battery - it is not worth your or someone else's face.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (16/11/13)

It acuali wraped quiet well rubed the air bubbles out and added a second coat.. works similar to vinal wraping and plastic diping.. also burned the oringinal wraper and the plastic i used it melts i the same way ... will let the batt stand and see if it drains 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (16/11/13)

no glove no love bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/11/13)

I need to do the same thing soon. Was thinking of getting 20mm heat shrink, that i've used inside my amps to tidy up the wiring inside. Just scared faithless of heating li-ion batteries by hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (16/11/13)

Slowly is the key it took me w good 10 min to get one done .. never made it warmer than a comfortable touch .. i didnt hav heat shrink . Bt that will work alot better 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1323904

hahaha! see fasttech has everything we need. need to sort out the damaged battery covering or insulate your kick module? use heatshrink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/12/13)

denizenx said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1323904
> 
> hahaha! see fasttech has everything we need. need to sort out the damaged battery covering or insulate your kick module? use heatshrink


Or you can get it in midrand from RS Electronics
http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/heat-shrink-cold-shrink-sleeves/4177299/

I do have a few lengths of translucent tubes. I think the black may look awesome!
They have some other colours as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

don't know hey, fasttech one is a heck of a lot cheeper. roughly R12 vs R59. difference is just time it takes to get here

Reactions: Like 1


----------

